# texels galore! *updated w/ photos*



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

We have two big litters of texels growing up here at Just Mousery. The father of both is Nudey - a double texel splashed. The mother of one litter is Moo, a broken black angora, and the other momma is Otto, a giant golden agouti born here with us 
Originally, the two moms' litters combined added up to around 30 babies.

Here are the babies at three days old - we culled down to nineteen in all:









Here is the agouti mom beside her unmarked brindle brother, Sleepy:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW! Thats alot! The moms had the right idea reducing that lot!


----------

